# Water Outlet Replacement



## Joker721 (Apr 23, 2011)

Had the water outlet replaced on the Cruze today. I saw the coolant leak on the garage floor last week and thought it was oil. The coolant was leaking from the water outlet at the rear of the cylinder head. They replaced the water outlet and coolant hose to coolant bottle. Coolant hose broke upon removal. Bleed cooling system. 

Luckily it was covered under the powertrain warranty. I'm glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## VINdecent (Feb 24, 2011)

Had the same issue on my 2011 I bought the part myself and did it in about 45 minutes as the dealer ship has been backed up for weeks. Wondering if there is a bigger problem with this part. The part number was replaced when I ordered it With a new number.


----------



## VINdecent (Feb 24, 2011)

Also to add my coolant hose was also broken going back to the surge tank. Luckily I had ordered a new one. It was staying On ok but once removed it was obvious the inside was like falling apart almost like the plastic corroded.


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

do you have the new part number? did you need to buy a gasket too?


----------



## mickey cruzer (Dec 2, 2015)

I just took my daughters 2012 Cruze in to dealer for replacement of water outlet that was leaking. They said it was not covered under powertrain warranty and are charging $280. What documentation can I use to prove it should be covered and who can I contact to help me. I live the Detroit area.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

mickey cruzer said:


> I just took my daughters 2012 Cruze in to dealer for replacement of water outlet that was leaking. They said it was not covered under powertrain warranty and are charging $280. What documentation can I use to prove it should be covered and who can I contact to help me. I live the Detroit area.


It is in the engine section of your warranty booklet and the housing is included in print.

Rob


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

*http://www.chevrolet.com/owners/warranty.html

Powertrain Coverage*

In addition to the 3-year/36,000 mile protection, many of your powertrain components are protected even further with coverage extending to 5 years or 100,000 miles, whichever comes first.

*Engine*

Engine coverage includes all internally lubricated parts, engine oil cooling hoses, and lines. Also included are all actuators and electrical components internal to the engine (e.g., Active Fuel Management valve, lifter and oil manifold) cylinder head, block, timing gears, timing chain, timing cover, oil pump/oil pump housing, OHC carriers, valve covers, oil pan, seals, gaskets, manifolds, flywheel, water pump, harmonic balancer, engine mount, turbocharger, and supercharger. Timing belts are covered until the first scheduled maintenance interval. Exclusions: Excluded from the powertrain coverage are sensors, wiring, connectors, engine radiator, coolant hoses, coolant, and heater core. Coverage on the engine cooling system begins at the inlet to the water pump and _*ends with the thermostat housing and/or outlet that attaches to the return hose.*_ Also excluded is the starter motor, entire pressurized fuel system (in-tank fuel pump, pressure lines, fuel rail(s), regulator, injectors, and return line), as well as the Engine/ Powertrain Control Module and/or module programming.


- For trucks equipped with a 6.6L Duramax diesel engine, the diesel engine, except those items listed under “What Is Not Covered” later in this section, is covered for 5 years or 100,000 miles, whichever comes first.


GM has trained the dealers really good not to cover a part that is covered in black and white on their web site. 
I really wish customer service here would comment where the disconnect is with the web site and these dealers.


----------



## mickey cruzer (Dec 2, 2015)

The problem here seems to be the way the document is written. The Coverage on the engine cooling system begins at the inlet to the water pump and _*ends with the thermostat housing and/or outlet that attaches to the return hose *_ is listed in the exclusions segment of the document. It has been like this for over 5 years in the warranty document. This needs to be revised so it does not get misinterpreted by the dealerships.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

So is it covered or not under powertrain? Just paid $171 to get mine replaced. It's a $25 dollar part. Hard to believe it took two hours to work on.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

It is a covered repair under powertrain..........still.

Rob


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

mickey cruzer said:


> The problem here seems to be the way the document is written. The Coverage on the engine cooling system begins at the inlet to the water pump and _*ends with the thermostat housing and/or outlet that attaches to the return hose *_ is listed in the exclusions segment of the document. It has been like this for over 5 years in the warranty document. This needs to be revised so it does not get misinterpreted by the dealerships.


What do you mean it is listed in the exclusions segment?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Read the sentence just before it.

Exclusions: Excluded from the powertrain coverage are sensors, wiring, connectors, engine radiator, coolant hoses, coolant, and heater core.


----------



## skifan06 (Jan 8, 2016)

I have 91,000 miles on my 2012 Cruze LTZ and had my thermostat housing replaced two weeks ago at my expense of $300. I tried asking the dealership's service department for clarification on why it wasn't covered when in the print it states the exact part was covered. They told me that all they do is put a part number in and it tells them if it is or isn't covered. I called GM directly and worked with a "Senior Service Advisor" and she keeps restating that it is NOT covered under the powertrain as it is listed under exclusions. Can somebody PLEASE explain this to me? Is this covered? If so, how do I get in touch with somebody who is competent enough to understand this wording??

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

skifan06 said:


> I have 91,000 miles on my 2012 Cruze LTZ and had my thermostat housing replaced two weeks ago at my expense of $300. I tried asking the dealership's service department for clarification on why it wasn't covered when in the print it states the exact part was covered. They told me that all they do is put a part number in and it tells them if it is or isn't covered. I called GM directly and worked with a "Senior Service Advisor" and she keeps restating that it is NOT covered under the powertrain as it is listed under exclusions. Can somebody PLEASE explain this to me? Is this covered? If so, how do I get in touch with somebody who is competent enough to understand this wording??
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Read my response to your original thread.

Rob


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Read the sentence just before it.
> 
> Exclusions: Excluded from the powertrain coverage are sensors, wiring, connectors, engine radiator, coolant hoses, coolant, and heater core.


I don't see water outlet in the exclusions.


----------



## lurknyou (Sep 8, 2011)

I just wanted to say thank you for this thread/forum! I had a coolant leak and from this forum I found that it was covered under warranty on my 2012. I took it in to the dealership and they stated that my outlet also had a leak and that it was going to cost me $265. I gave them the "Ok" to fix it for that cost then though....That doesn't make sense that it wouldn't be covered too. It took me one google search to find this thread then reference the Chevy Warranty page (Warranty Coverage: Cars, Trucks, SUVs, Vans | Chevrolet) where it states "Coverage on the engine cooling system begins at the inlet to the water pump and ends with the thermostat housing and/or outlet that attaches to the return hose." I called the dealership back and told them that it was covered and to look it up on the website. Once I pushed back a little they texted me back and said they made a mistake and it was going to be covered. They also tried to sell me on an oil change when I am at 53% and a brake flush....Very disappointed with them.


----------



## cinni67 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hello all, I just want to make it a little clearer and update this post. I just this week had this problem. There is obviously much controversy over if the water outlet is covered under the POWERTRAIN warranty. YES it is. A family car was being driven from the looks of it low on coolant. The gauge would go up and down. Then the inevitable happened. Overheated 1 last time blew open the water outlet car stalled out and no suffers from a no start. I started searching for threads on this issue to see what is and isnt covered and if a water outlet swapped was needed to be done prior to bringing it to the dealer for the stall/no start issue. I called a service department and specifically asked is the water outlet covered under powertrain warranty. The first dealership I called said yes, so I told them Im having an issue. 2012 cruze 60k miles. Call Chevy roadside assistance for a free tow since its a warranty issue. Also the warranty will cover up to 5 days of an enterprise rental car if the dealership needs more then a few hours to do the repair. In this case after they did the water outlet under warranty they had issues getting the car to start. after starting the car smoked out the shop. Heads being removed to be sent out and the internals of the engine are to be inspected. Further diagnosis will happen after the heads are checked. I will try and update with more work needed on this car but the bottom line is YES the water outlet is covered under the 100k mile 5 year powertrain warranty. if you got charged i would call gm corporate and explain it to them and have the dealership issue you a refund and claim the job under warranty like they should have. 
free labor
free part
free tow
free rental car if warranty work needs more then 3 hours (water outlet is a 2 hour repair)


----------



## cinni67 (Mar 7, 2016)

update* 
Head removed and sent out for diagnosis.
2016 Chevy Tahoe from enterprise (paid by chevy for 5 days)

will update again when I hear more


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

Thank you for posting!! My 2012 Eco just had its 6th coolant problem visit to the dealer. This time they say it was the Coolant Outlet with a crack. $30 part, $140 for labor, not under warranty. BULL. I read it in the warranty print. My first call to GM I got a woman that told me someone must have edited the website and you can't go by that. She would not listen to me at all. She told me maybe they would cover it under the special waterpump extension 14371 service code. I told her its not the waterpump!! She knew NOTHING about cars. I got another lady that listened, called the dealer, said still not covered sorry. I begged her for a moment of her time. 

I had her go to the website and look at what I was. GM says what is NOT covered, then what IS covered, then what is NOT covered. Terrible verbage. She said wow.. I made a mistake. This is horrible wording. I am sorry and I am calling the dealership right now. 

I had to explain to her that a coolant system works like a circle. GM is saying this part of the circle is NOT covered, but everything in this other part of the circle IS covered. The outlet was the last part of the circle. 

Dealership just called and this time (3rd call to me) they said its now covered and its fixed I can come pick it up. They gave me a survey to fill out, begged me to say positive things, and gave me a rose. 4th time something has broke under warranty and they told me the part that broke isn't under warranty. Why the heck would I buy another GM?? I have a vette, cruze, and silverado. So does everyone in my family! Same combo!! We all always have the same problem. I'm a die hard GM guy but man.. they are so hard to support anymore. I think as soon as this car is off warranty, I'm dumping it and buying a new non-gm car.


----------



## bill4short (Apr 24, 2016)

does anyone know what the torque specs are for water outlet bolts?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

bill4short said:


> does anyone know what the torque specs are for water outlet bolts?


Depends on where you look. The section on replacement just says 8Nm/71lb-in.

But the specs table says:
1st pass: 8Nm/71lb-in
2nd pass: 30 degrees*
*Tighten only 2 bolts to a final pass, see water pump documents.

The specs table might be a faulty copy of the water pump section which is a tty bolt.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

That means these are one time use TTY bolts.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Robby said:


> That means these are one time use TTY bolts.


If the table is correct. The instructions for the water pump replacement does a call out on tty bolts plus they specify how to do the second pass, but both are absent in the instructions for replacing the water outlet. It also seems odd that the line for the water outlet has a subnote to look a the water pump instruction.

I'm also have trouble believing in a TTY bolt for a plastic part. Especially when the initial torque specs are the same as the water pump. I'm thinking the simplest answer is that the torque table is wrong and the water outlet is not tty bolts.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

All I have to go on is the 'add 30 degree' spec.........torque to yield has always been 'Torque to X (torque) + X degree's (yield).......the 30 degree's in this case initiates the 'stretch' or yield.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Robby said:


> All I have to go on is the 'add 30 degree' spec.........torque to yield has always been 'Torque to X (torque) + X degree's (yield).......the 30 degree's in this case initiates the 'stretch' or yield.


Understood. But the section on changing the water outlet doesn't have a step for degrees, nor a reference to reference to tty bolts (such as "see section 0-10"). The section on replacing the water pump has both of those. It's only the "specs table" that suggests that the water outlet is tty bolts. 

The manual is inconsistent with itself. But which part is correct? 

I'm thinking whoever did the table "slipped" a row and populated the line for the water outlet with the information intended for the water pump which is the line below it. For me to believe that the water outlet install instructions are wrong, they'd have to omit one step and a caution - or else they updated the engine to use tty and forgot to update the procedure.

From the drawings, it appears that the seal is from rubber band like O ring. I'm not sure if it needs a specific pressure like a gasket would. If it was me, I think I'd go with straight torque and see if there's any leaks. If it leaks, then consider the 30 degrees.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Understood. But the section on changing the water outlet doesn't have a step for degrees, nor a reference to reference to tty bolts (such as "see section 0-10"). The section on replacing the water pump has both of those. It's only the "specs table" that suggests that the water outlet is tty bolts.
> 
> The manual is inconsistent with itself. But which part is correct?
> 
> ...


On this one, I'm with you......can't imagine why a tty fastener would be necessary for a plastic to aluminum interface.....with a 'O' ring yet.

Just gets tightened till the plastic face meets the aluminum, to 70 inch pounds (I wouldn't bother....just make it tight, not crazy tight)....at that point the seal ring is fully collapsed and wont seal any better no matter how tight the fasteners......going further would likely crack the plastic.

Rob


----------



## burd484 (Jun 3, 2016)

*water outlet*

what is the hose part number that comes off the back of the water outlet that leads to the fire wall


----------



## burd484 (Jun 3, 2016)

*help*

what is the hose part number that comes out the back of the water outlet into the fire wall


----------



## jtspetersen (Jul 14, 2015)

*How to get this repair covered*

Another update to the warranty coverage nightmare stories:

I bring my 2013 Cruze into the dealership after noticing the fan was running a lot more than usual, and seeing a puddle on the ground. I found this thread very quickly and told the dealership exactly what I though was wrong, as many of you had already had this issue. They of course said "we will take a look and get back to you."

They got back to me and said it was not covered under the powertrain warranty. They said it would cost me $500 for the work. I sad no way, call GM and figure this out. They came back with a 'special' discount from GM customer care of $300. I said no way, and called Chevy customer care directly. Meanwhile I told my father about what was going on and he said he would talk to the dealership in his home town where he has had an auto body business for years and has a good relationship with the GM dealer there. (I live across the country now, or that would have been the first place I would have gone to). 

The dealer my father talked to said that if the part isn't put in the system with the right part number and the right part name (exact match only) it will not display as covered. 

Ex. If the dealer put in part #25193922 and part name 'Water outlet pipe' <-- not covered
BUT Put in part #25193922 and part name 'Water outlet' <--BINGO.. you're a winner!!

The dealership I took it to was entering the part# correctly, but was calling the part a 'Coolant outlet pipe' so it was showing up as not covered. I called them up, had them recheck the part with just "Water outlet' and they called me right back and told me the work was covered and apologized for the confusion.

So I hope to save any other Cruze owners the pain and headaches I went through. If your Cruze is leaking coolant on the drivers side, tell you dealer:

"I believe the part you need to replace is part number 25193922 and be sure to put it through your system specifically as a 'water outlet'" 

You can also tell them you learned this on the internet, where all knowledge come from 

-Josh

Also, i got absolutely nowhere with Chevy Customer Care. Thumbs Down.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jtspetersen said:


> The dealer my father talked to said that if the part isn't put in the system with the right part number and the right part name (exact match only) it will not display as covered.
> 
> Ex. If the dealer put in part #25193922 and part name 'Water outlet pipe' <-- not covered
> BUT Put in part #25193922 and part name 'Water outlet' <--BINGO.. you're a winner!!
> ...


Can we get this info pinned somewhere?


----------



## Abodame99 (Jul 14, 2016)

I posted in another thread, but i think this might be the problem?










I was driving and all of a sudden a message came up, AC turning off, engine overheating. When i pulled over and popped the hood, coolant was all over the place. It looks like the water outlet might be cracked.


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

Another one bites the dust.. such a poor design. Why make out of plastic


----------



## Abodame99 (Jul 14, 2016)

Im at the dealership now, I hope I don't have to argue about wether or not the part is under warrenty. With the history I have with the service department at the dealership, chances are I'm gonna have to drop some knowledge! Thank God for this site! The first thing I do after I buy a car is check the forums, and this one has definitely had the most helpful information on it! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sharkboy24 (Oct 7, 2016)

What is the name or part for this, i cant find it anywhere






JeffBazell said:


> So is it covered or not under powertrain? Just paid $171 to get mine replaced. It's a $25 dollar part. Hard to believe it took two hours to work on.
> View attachment 171641


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

arcticcatmatt said:


> Another one bites the dust.. such a poor design. Why make out of plastic


Yeah I can't believe they made the thing out of plastic. 
Something that is under constant temperature change and vibration. 
Really makes no sense.

I guess for people who want to get their moneys worth out of the car and keep it for longer than five years you should replace this part when you have the coolant changed.


----------



## Abodame99 (Jul 14, 2016)

Sharkboy24 said:


> What is the name or part for this, i cant find it anywhere


http://www.gmpartsdirect.com/chevro...t/cooling-system-scat/?part_name=water-outlet

Water outlet. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Valw314 (Nov 7, 2016)

I have the same problem with my 2012 Cruze with 42,000 miles on it. Dealership and GM are telling me it isn't covered. Is it suppose to be covered under the 5yr power train warranty or did you have to buy the extended warranty from GM? The dealership sold me an extended warranty, but it wasn't with GM.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jtspetersen said:


> The dealer my father talked to said that if the part isn't put in the system with the right part number and the right part name (exact match only) it will not display as covered.
> 
> Ex. If the dealer put in part #25193922 and part name 'Water outlet pipe' <-- not covered
> BUT Put in part #25193922 and part name 'Water outlet' <--BINGO.. you're a winner!!
> ...


Can we get this post cloned and pinned?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Valw314 said:


> I have the same problem with my 2012 Cruze with 42,000 miles on it. Dealership and GM are telling me it isn't covered. Is it suppose to be covered under the 5yr power train warranty


Yes. Read the warranty, it's specifically covered.

However, read this post. It appears that if the dealer enters the part description wrong, then their computer tells them it's not covered.


----------



## Valw314 (Nov 7, 2016)

That's what I thought I was reading. I will get back with the dealership then. Thank you


----------



## steamburner (Apr 25, 2012)

New to this thread and forum but just went through this with my 2012 Cruze 1.4 LT . Mileage 59,340, purchased new in April 2012. Took to dealership after experiencing A/C off engine running hot message, check engine light, cooling fans all on, codes PO118 and PO119, I had a leak in the water pump, #55486342, (2nd one) a faulty outlet #25193922, and cracked return hose #13251447. All repairs were covered under the 5 year/100,000 mile powertrain warranty, whichever comes first. I was told by the service dept that I got in under the wire because after April, it is no longer covered. I'm told there was a redesign on both the water pump and coolant outlet. Total labor time dealer was 2.5 hours.


----------



## alexhatcher (Dec 22, 2016)

i disturbed the outlet hose while replacing the intake, and now its oozing coolant at the joint.

tried a new oring, didn't help. so i ordered the part and hose.

what a **** design.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

alexhatcher said:


> what a **** design.


I don't disagree. I've had a number of plastic radiator tanks on my prior ride crack with age. I'll bet as this car ages we'll see a lot more of this as a routine thing.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Is this that coolant output, you are talking about?










16 buck part at rockauto.com, easy enough to replace.

Dealer may charge around a hundred bucks an hour, but that kid doing the work is barely making over minimum. And with mechanic help wanted ads around here, has to have his own tools. Really hate to see a kid costing me a hundred bucks an hour watching the coolant dripping into a pan.

Heck of a lot easier to do it myself than to fight these guys over warranty. And I know its done right.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

NickD said:


> Is this that coolant output, you are talking about?


Looks like it. It bolts to the side of the engine. The left side of the picture points to the radiator, and the one outlet pointing to the bottom points straight up.


----------



## fireman8042 (Nov 25, 2016)

I just replaced mine on my 2012 because it had cracked. It wasn't too bad to do it myself with a 5/16" socket for the 3 bolts and a pair of pliers and a screwdriver for the 3 different types of hose clamps they use. Be prepared for all of the coolant that will come out of the block and the reservoir when you start taking hoses off. Once you have removed all of the hoses, unplugged the sensor, and unbolted it, just pull it out and swap in the new one. Make sure you get the old gasket off too because when I pulled my outlet off, the gasket stayed stuck to the side of the block. Also, be careful not to tighten down the screw-type hose clamp too much because it might cause the outlet to crack when under heat and pressure. After you fill up the reservoir, open the purge valve thing on the radiator to help get any air out and run the engine for a bit (Basically the steps found in the service manual for flushing the cooling system).

This is nowhere near professional advice, just meant to be a few tips from someone who did it himself.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I'll be doing this in a few weeks myself. Good tip about not tightening hose clamps to tight.


----------



## alexhatcher (Dec 22, 2016)

71k on 2011.

was getting coolant oozing and dripping on block after car would cool down, but could not detect leaks from the outlet when car was running or recently hot. replaced the outlet tonight and tank hose, took 15 minutes. 

After rinsed block and trans everything with fresh water and went for drive. i'll know tomorrow after my commute if that was the culprit.


----------



## alexhatcher (Dec 22, 2016)

2 days of commute, engine is dry, no residue anymore on the block or transmission. there were no traces of fluid on the block, so the old outlet must have had a crack in it. 

so far, after buying car at 60k, i've changed the oil twice, replaced oring on coolant tank, intake cover, and the checkvalve bypass, a few hoses and that outlet.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

alexhatcher said:


> 71k on 2011.
> 
> was getting coolant oozing and dripping on block after car would cool down, but could not detect leaks from the outlet when car was running or recently hot. replaced the outlet tonight and tank hose, took 15 minutes.
> 
> After rinsed block and trans everything with fresh water and went for drive. i'll know tomorrow after my commute if that was the culprit.


water outlet is a crap plastic design. they should cover it as long as you own the car as far as I am concerned. whoever thought of making this part plastic probably got a promotion.


----------



## Tmiller39 (Oct 18, 2016)

I just want everyone to know that this part is covered under the five year 100,000 mile warranty if they say it?s not then they?re just lying because I bought my 2013 cruise with no warranty with it and just take it to the dealership and initially they said it wasn?t but then I push the issue and showed them this site and they said yes it is so don?t be afraid to speak up they will fix it


----------



## BaezaG (Jan 21, 2020)

does the warranty only apply at Chevy, GMC, etc. dealerships?


----------

